# Finish Nailer



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking to get a 16 gauge finish nailer. I will use it from time to time. 
Right now I am looking at Porter Cable, RIDGID, Bostich. Recommendations?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> Looking to get a 16 gauge finish nailer. I will use it from time to time.
> Right now I am looking at Porter Cable, RIDGID, Bostich. Recommendations?


Have All of those brands.

Just my opinions, doesn't mean law:

Porter Cable: Love em, just keep going and going. Accepts a large variety of generic brand nails.

Ridgid: Have em...still not sold on the brand yet...time will tell if they are as 'hardy' as the bigger name brands.

Bostich: VERY Reliable, but you will always have to buy the 'Bostich' brand nails (their tools only accept their brand nails) ...


Our preference: Porter Cable....


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Porter Cable, without a dought. Bostich is very good to but as Atlantic said you have to use the Bostich brand nails or you just get miss fires all the time.I do not like the Bostich 18 gauge stapler I have. It double fires all the time.


----------



## handyflyer (Jan 12, 2007)

Gotta go with the Porter Cable. All of the nail guns I own are Porter Cable and I've never had a jam. Like Atlantic said, they also accept generic nails which is a plus.


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

*16 g nailer...*

My money's on the Porter Cable too. Rigid is a brand introduced in Home Depot, so that makes me suspicious (It's a Ryobi thing). I bought a Bostitch, and it just didn't function like my old PC. Returned it and bought a Porter...


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Another vote for Porter Cable. I've had mine for 2 years now and it's worked flawlessly, just add a few drops of oil when needed and no problems. The price is right too!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

P-C
:thumbsup:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Porter cable seems like they have nice quality. My finish nailer though, requires me to press down with force in order for the safety to release and nail to fire. Could be a safety feature, but there have been times when I couldn't get it to fire. I also have a Hitachi brad nailer. Great quality too. I'd recommend you checking out this brand. To note though, I didn't buy the Hitachi with the new funky design. Just the old standard design.


----------



## krazy johnni (Mar 4, 2007)

Go with SENCO for a tool that will last forever


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sure I'm gonna catch alot of heat for this, but I bought a Dewalt 18V finish nailer and it has been the best tool I ever bought. I already had a bunch of 18V Dewalt tools and batteries, so I figured I'd give it a try. I found one on ebay for $145, brand new with warranty. It has been a real time saver. My Dad was a carpenter for years and my brother is a 1st year apprentice, they were both impressed by the abilities of this nailer. I'd highly recommend one for a DIY who doesnt want to have to run an air hose to do small projects. 
Best of Luck!


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Personally, I would never buy another cordless tool again unless it had Lithium Ion technology.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got Porter Cable too and love it. Someone on one of the other boards had a good point, if you can find a finish nailier that has the nails set at 45°, crown moulding is easier to install.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've had pretty good luck with the Dewalt 18V stuff. I have the drill, recip saw, and the nailer. I also have a flashlight, works good, but the slightest bump blows the bulbs out.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Love my 16g Paslode angled finish nailer. shoots 1 1/4" to 2 1/2 " nails.
Got it new for $200.00. Use it for 'quick' trim work installation. 

... But still use the Porter-cables, Sencos and Smith & Wesson for larger finish trim installs.

(BTW- That's right, I did say a 15g Smith & Wesson angled finish nailer...)


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

My Bostich 18/2" shoots PC nails but I haven't seen PC 18/2" nails.
It does fart but once it gets going its ok 
Why go up to 16g?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mikemy6 said:


> Why go up to 16g?


Hi Mike,

To answer your question:

We mainly use 18g for smaller diameter and smaller thickness wood trim to be able to attach without splitting the stock.
You can use an 18g nailer for trim if that is all you have, however, it has very little 'pull-in' power and can easily come worked loose because of the narrow (bendable) gauge nail.

16g is a common "in-between" gauge. It is a thicker dia., better for pulling in trim work ('pull-in' power)as it is fastened to walls. It is less easier to work loose. The nail is less able to bend.

15g (for nailers) is the 'mack-daddy' for strength and 'pull-in' power for fastening. Dia. is thick and strong. Generally we always use 2 1/2" angled nails. This particular nailer is great for installing exterior composite trim boards using galvanized nails in it. 
You certainly don't want to use this dia. nail on narrow trim pieces, or they will likely split....


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for the info AWBC
Ive been 39 for some years now I guess I just take the easy stuff.
Ive gone from cedar shake rip offs to cut in painter but ive noticed some of the guys having problems pulling in the crown moulding on some of the older plaster jobs. I guess I should keep my mouth shut cause I dont have to cut them in.


----------



## Georg (Apr 25, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Looking to get a 16 gauge finish nailer. I will use it from time to time.
> Right now I am looking at Porter Cable, RIDGID, Bostich. Recommendations?


porter-cable=high quality. Wouldn't recommend the Ridgid if you want reliable/durable.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a PC cordless fuel cell 16g finish nailer... this guy works good... but I recently encounter some change in behaviour, in the beginning it always fire nails... now, once in a while, it is not firing, I sometimes need to recycle to make it fire (recycle, means purge and the reoperate).... is it just my gun or all PC is like that... or my fuel cell is about to finish fuel....

looks like the tool is fine now...just have to make sure it fully extended...


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a porter cable 15g angle finish nailer. The angled makes it easier to maneuver in tight spots.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*How often to oil the nailer*

this is a different question belong to "finish nailer".... the manual said do not need to oil anything for the fuel cell PC nailer... except the driving tip... can use dry oil to lubricate it...

now here comes my question:

what is "dry oil"

and then

how often to oil it...

can I use regular oil ? rahter than go through the trouble to find those "dry oil" and spending extra $$


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

A "dry oil" is something like








http://www.triflowlubricants.com/Dry_Lubricant/dry.html

or








http://www.graphitestore.com/itemDetails.asp?item_id=1574&prd_id=34&cat_id=28&curPage=1

You should be able to get a small tube of graphite, or other type, dry lubricant
at yur hardware store or home center. Often sold near the key making machine for lubrication of lock mechanisims.

I suspect you will not need to do this very often as a DIYer. Maybe once a year, if the tool hasn't been used in a long time, or only when you start to notice performance issues.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info... 

I used to buy one of those you spray onto the objects a year or two ago from HD also but a bit suspecious its performance... 

anyhow, I will take a look next time I visit HD...


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently bought an air comp, and a PC 18G brad nailer. The nailer cost me about $75 at HD. I was thinking about the 15G finish nailer for another $180 but thought "too much $ at the moment". Flash forward one week, and I was at Lowe's and saw a combo pack, same two nailers, for $180. :thumbsup: So far, I've been very pleased with both. The finisher seems to "hiccup" once in a great while, kinda sounds like a double shot, only one nail shoots. Other than that, great deal, great tools.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 2, 2007)

I used my pc 15gauge angle nailer yesterday for the first time. Lots of power, just like the pc framing nailer I have. I think PC makes very good nailers and they are priced well. 

If anyone is looking for a cheap small air compressor head over to Pep Boys. I have a 30 gallon air compressor which is too big to keep moving around every time I want to use my nail guns, so I bought a smaller one to use for my nail guns. I bought a 4.6 gallon UST dual tank model from Pep Boys. Its an oil lube model with 2 running hp, 126psi, 3.5 cfm at 90psi and 4.3 at 40 psi. I paid 89.99 plus tax, but it came with a $30 mail in rebate. Not a bad comprssor for $60. I haven't tried with with my framing nailer, but it works good with the finish nailer.


----------



## drywaller 4 life (Jan 13, 2007)

porter cable, hands down... brought a three gun set with compressor, after enjoying the reliability brought porter cable framing gun... can't see life with out em.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

my PC fuel cell finish nailer ran out of gas... as recently discovered PC discontinue this guy and therefor, no one selling fuel cell for this guy.... and I live in Canada... so my gun will soon become some sort of Art rather than a tool.... gee... no wonder got it so cheap new from Ebay... most likely to sell it out unless I go through the trouble to have it ship to my in laws in US and have them bring them to me next time they visit me... what a harrsel...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> my PC fuel cell finish nailer ran out of gas... as recently discovered PC discontinue this guy and therefor, no one selling fuel cell for this guy.... and I live in Canada... so my gun will soon become some sort of Art rather than a tool.... gee... no wonder got it so cheap new from Ebay... most likely to sell it out unless I go through the trouble to have it ship to my in laws in US and have them bring them to me next time they visit me... what a harrsel...


http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...24-1824460?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1181575410&sr=8-1


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks AtlanticWBConst... I aware those are available to US citizens... but they don't ship to Canada...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> thanks AtlanticWBConst... I aware those are available to US citizens... but they don't ship to Canada...


True...explosive cannisters....didn't think of that....


----------

